# 1973 Ford 3000



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

I have been looking for a tractor with a loader, and I ran across a 73, 3000 gas model with what looks like a ford industrial loader. A diesel would probably be better, but EVERYTHING else I own is gas so what the heck.
This unit also has the Select-o-speed transmission, I've never run one. Are they high maintenance? what is the service life like, how many hours can one expect before it detonates? Then are there parts available for them when you need them?
Any insights and opinions would be appreciated.

YUKON60


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This is a "when did you quit beating your spouse question," for which the answer is entirely situational. My recommendation is to operate the tractor under load after it has fully warmed, and make sure everything performs as it should and the powershift is functioning through the entire forward gear range and reverse without hesitation or slippage. 

Then once you have a feel for the performance, contact these folks with the serial number and model of the tractor and get a professional answer based on the specific tractor and how it performs: http://arthurstractors.com/select-o-speed-transmissions/ 

Myself, I have no problem with the Select O Speed transmission if it is one of the properly rebuilt and upgraded early versions, or one manufactured after the bugs were worked out of the design by 1967. AND, the owner kept it serviced and not abused. 

But, keep in mind that the age of these transmissions generally means they are due for repair now that they have seen decades of use.

Yes, they take more attention to maintenance than the mechanical transmissions. But nothing unreasonable if the maintenance is kept current.


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for the input! I will have to go see the thing and take it for a ride. Just wondering if it was worth my time; its good to hear some positive input. It's supposed to be a one owner tractor with 1423 hours. the pictures look really good. And it has new tires on all 4 corners.
What do you think something like that is worth?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

First of all, Never, EVER trust the hours on a 65-75 Ford tractor unless you watch the hour meter click over with YOUR OWN EYES.
The clock on those were notoriously failure prone - like 95% o them failed early.
That said, RC Wells has given you good advice - run it long enough to get it warm and run it through all the ranges.
Make sure it shifts crisply and doesn't hesitate between ranges. If you can, hook an implement to it and check the pto.
Keep in mind that they don't have a pto brake so the pto shaft normally spins all the time. Not under power - you can stop it with your foot.
If you do buy it get a manual for it and read it. Change the oil and filter in the SOS and only use an oil that conforms to Ford MC134D specs.
They're picky about the oil but run reliably if it's the right stuff.
Buy the guages and check the servos and adjust the bands according to the book.
Some guys love those transmissions and won't own a tractor with a crash box.
Myself, I own one. In a 66 4000.
It has the Deluxe SOS with dual 540/1000/ground drive pto. Pretty cool transmission.
Mine works perfectly.
But ya know, I hate the thing.
I'm a Ford man through and through and I especially love the 3 cylinder models. I've tried hard to like the thing but finally had to accept that I bloody hate it.
The term Jerk O Matic is appropriate. They lurch, they hunch. They shift hard.
They don't have a clutch. When backing up to an implement with a crash box I can slip the clutch and get within 1/8" of the pins. With my SOS it's a high risk adventure.
They have a little pedal in place of a clutch called the Inching Pedal. IMO, it should be called a Yarding Pedal.
I will never own another one. In fact, I bought an 8 speed crash box and rear end and will be swapping mine out - hopefully this year.
An SOS will knock about $1000-$1500 off the price of a similarly equipped tractor.
As to the gas/diesel part.
The gassers are Very good engines. They share about 80% of the same parts as their diesel sisters - block, crank, rods, cam, bearings, valve train, etc.
Not quite as reliable as a diesel - gassers never are - and will use more fuel.
Nebraska Test says a 3000 gas engine will use 2.9 gph at 540 pto speed.
Diesel is 2.2 gph.
3 cyl Fords sing a different kind of tune than you may be used to. They aren't as smooooth as a 4 cyl. But they are good, reliable, long lived engines.


----------

